# 6th annual Bonelli 2009 GTG and BBQ Nov 14 and 15th



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

_Modified by Doug T at 11:51 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: 6th annual Bonelli 2009 GTG and BBQ Nov 14 and 15th (Doug T)*

Was there a single Dasher or Quantum at this show? I looked at some pics but didn't see any. I did see a few MKIII's though.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: 6th annual Bonelli 2009 GTG and BBQ Nov 14 and 15th (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
We had a few owners show up but I did not see any cars. 
I showed someone one of the B2 parts that I have on my car and they told me that they knew about that part. 
We wanted to see some. 

You have one B2 part on your car? Care to elaborate?


----------

